# Anyone know how to sell file downloads using Paypal?



## diablo75 (Sep 7, 2006)

Someone I know has written a book they would like to sell in PDF format from their website. I've heard PayPal can be used to achieve this, but I'm not sure how to go about doing it. Anyone else know?


----------



## Anthony:-P (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi diablo75,

This is possible with paypal, however it will require a fair amount of coding knowledge (whether it be PHP or ASP).

It's listed under the "merchant services" for paypal - (direct link: https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_wp-standard-overview-outside)

Some of these you may need to pay monthly fees for etc, but the "Website Payment Standard" is free as far as I know (it just requires a business account with paypal), and still incurs the payment charges.

Hope this helps!
Anthony


----------



## dpegg27 (Nov 14, 2008)

You might find a new project I've been working on useful. It can be found at http://www.thedigitalmiscellany.com

The whole idea of it is to sell files, be it MP3s, spreadsheets or in your case PDF documents, so sounds like exactly what you're looking for. It's only in it's early stages at the moment so I wouldn't expect masses of people to buy your friend's book immediately, but I'm working on generating traffic to make this popular.

You'd also be doing me a big favour in my bid to promote the site!


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

Take a look at the Open Source CMS programs. I am partial to *Joomla* but there are others out there.

Here is a component that you can add to Joomla that will do what you want.
http://extensions.joomla.org/component/option,com_mtree/task,viewlink/link_id,5008/Itemid,35/ 
Docman is a document management component that works well with PDF files.

This is just one example from a huge list at http://extensions.joomla.org/


----------

